# Codesys wo downloaden / kaufen



## xcharles (20 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte für eine Hausautomatisierung eine WAGO-SPS verwenden, Programmierung soll mit Codesys erfolgen. Ich würde mir ein WAGO Starter Kit anschaffen. 

Nun meine Fragen: 

Ist Codesys im Starterkit enthalten oder muss ich das irgendwie extra organisieren. Die bisher gefundenen Informationen sind da widersprüchlich
Falls Codesys nicht enthalten ist, wo bekomme ich das her? ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis bisher zwar gehört, dass Codesys in Verbindung mit der WAGO kostenlos ist, aber nirgendwo eine Info zu einem Downloadlink erhalten.
Bei Ebay habe ich ab und an gesehen, dass die SPS mit der codesys Lizenz angeboten wird. Auch hier stellt sich mir die Frage - wo bekomme ich die Binarys herbekomme?

Viele Grüße,
charley


----------



## Mavorkit (20 Januar 2018)

Hi Charley,

es gibt hier verschiedene Starter Kits von Wago. Als Beispiel hier das vom 750-880:

Das ETHERNET-Starterkit 2.0 mit Controller 750-880 beinhaltet:


Controller ETHERNET; 3. Generation; SD Card Slot: 750-880 
2-Kanal-Digitaleingang; DC 24 V; 3 ms: 750-400 
2-Kanal-Digitalausgang; DC 24 V; 0,5 A: 750-501 
Endmodul: 750-600 
Netzgerät DC 24 V 1,3 A: 787-1602 
Schaltermodul 2-fach-DI-Simulator: 288-863 
Entwicklungsumgebung inkl. USB-Kommunikationsleitung; WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA; USB-Kit: 759-333/000-923 (in der Position Ist CoDeSys 2.3 Enthalten) 
Speicherkarte SD; 1GB: 758-879/000-001 
Patch-Kabel 1 m: 110-8006 
Betätigungswerkzeug 3,5 mm: 210-720 

WAGO Starter Kits

hier findest du alle Starter Kits, für die Auflistung der Komponenten einfach bei Beschreibung unten auf mehr lesen klicken.
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter, wenn nicht meld dich einfach nochmal.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (20 Januar 2018)

War damals bei den Starter Kits immer dabei. Codesys gibt es aber auch erstmal kostenlos zum Download bei 3S. Allerdings fehlen dann die „Gerätebeschreibungsdatei“ von Wago. 
Aber wenn du das Starterkit nimmst wird das dabei sein. Erkundige dich dann bei Wago direkt mal wegen Updates


----------



## HausSPSler (20 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich würde auf jeden Fall was CODESYS V3 basiertes einsetzen -
Entweder e!COCKPIT oder aber CODESYS V3 -
man will in der Regel in einen Haus inzwischen mit Tablet oder Handy auch bedienen können , das geht mit CODESYSV2.3 und JAVA basiert eben nicht so schick.
Also PFC100/PFC100 nehmen und e!COCKPIT oder CODESYS V3 (das sind auch wirklich unterschiedliche Lösungen)
Grüße


----------



## Mavorkit (20 Januar 2018)

Hi HausSPSler,

ich denke das ist auch alles irgendwo eine Frage der Kosten. Die Starter Kits 880 und PFC100 liegen ca. 200€ auseinander und der PFC100 ist die Eco Version. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Bezüglich der CoDeSys 2.3 Visu die du angesprochen hast, komme ich sehr gut mit der WAGO App für Android und dem Browser Waterfox bzw. der Starter Software von WAGO aus und hatte bisher noch keine großartigen Probleme.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Januar 2018)

Hallo Mavorkit,
hm... muss echt jeder selber wissen.
Würde einfach nur den PFC und die passenden Klemmen nehmen...  dann mal mit CODESYS V3 verwenden und wenn es nix taucht kannst immer noch zurück.
Grüße


----------



## Mavorkit (21 Januar 2018)

Hi HausSPSler,



> ...und wenn es nix taucht kannst immer noch zurück.



Eigentlich nicht wirklich, denn wenn ein PFC100 Starter Kit gekauft wird hat man einen PFC100 der nur mit Codesys 3 läuft und eine e!Cockpit Lizenz.

Mit einem PFC200 ist beides möglich, das ist der Hybrid Controller, der im WBM umgeschaltet werden kann. Allerdings gibts hier kein Startet Kit und der Controller an sich ist nochmal eine Stufe teurer. Die Klemmen sind ja für alle Controller gleich.

Also wie gesagt geschmackssache.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## Tiktal (22 Januar 2018)

Hallo Mavorkit,

Du hast wirklich keine Probleme mit der WAGO App? Bei mir kommt es immer wieder vor das Teile der Visu nicht angezeigt werden (Diagramme, Scheduler).
Oder die App will sich erst nach mehreren Versuchen mit dem Controller verbinden. Schaltzustände werden nicht immer direkt übernommen, oder hängen...

Zu frieden bin ich nicht wirklich, auf der anderen Seite....sie ist umsonst!
Werde wenn irgendwann mal Zeit uns Muße da ist mit Codesys 3 auf einem Raspy rumspielen. Ein PFC ist mir einfach viel zu teuer.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## xcharles (22 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Meine grundsätzliche Frage wurde vom Mavorkit recht schnell beantwortet. Aufgrund des Threadverlaufes habe ich nun wieder ein paar neue Optionen, was ich denn so kaufen könnte/müsste/wollen würde.


Aber unabhängig davon vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Hat mir viel geholfen - ich werde die nächsten Tage noch einiges recherchieren und lesen müssen 
Viele Grüße an alle,
charley


----------



## HausSPSler (22 Januar 2018)

Hallo charley,

> "Werde wenn irgendwann mal Zeit uns Muße da ist mit Codesys 3 auf einem Raspy rumspielen"
das kannst du auch machen und dann einfach das Projekt mit "Gerät aktualisieren" im Gerätebaum auf deinen PF100/PF200 umändern ... ;-) unter der Annahme du würdest dich für CODESYS V3 entscheiden. 
Das kostet dich lediglich den Raspi und Zeit zum "rumspielen" mit CODESYS V3
Grüße


----------



## Mavorkit (22 Januar 2018)

Hi Onno,

ich hatte anfangs auch Probleme mit der Darstellung in der WAGO App allgemein. Das lag aber daran, dass ich einige Elemente Minimal über den Display bereich hinaus gezeichnet habe. Nachdem ich diese kleinen Fehlerchen korrigiert hatte lief alles einwandfrei. Meine Kollegen aus der Instandhaltung sind von der App richtig begeistert (erspart Laufwege zum Display ).

Womit ich ab und an Probleme habe, wenn die App noch verbunden ist und im Hintergrund läuft und dann der W-Lan Bereich für längere Zeit verlassen wird (kurz über den Hof gehen oder so ist kein Problem). Dann hängt sich das ganze auf mit keine Verbindung zur Steuerung und lässt dich auch nicht mehr zurück. Problemlösung ist in dem Fall über den Taskmanager beenden und neu starten.

Zu Scheduler und Diagrammen kann ich jetzt keine genaue Aussage Treffen muss ich ehrlich gestehen. Scheduler bin ich mir jetzt nicht bewusst, ob ich den schon mal mit der App aufgerufen habe und Diagramm habe ich momentan keine laufenden (liegen noch auf Halde und möchten irgendwann als nice to have eingebunden werden ).
Den Scheduler kann ich gerne morgen mal probieren und berichten.

@HausSPSler: stimmt indirekt, wenn das Programm allerdings länger als die Testphase (zwei Stunden) laufen soll, muss hier zu dem Raspi noch mal 50€ investiert werden.
Sorry will nicht klugscheißen, nur die Leute vorher informieren. Hoffe du bist mir nicht böse 

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Januar 2018)

@Mavorkit 
ja klar aber die Ansage war ja das er mit PI validiert und dann einen PFC100 kauft und den mit CODESYS V3 betreiben könnte... also brauch er ja keine Lizenz für den PI 
sondern dann später bei "Gefallen und für gut Befund" eine Lizenz für den PFC100 (100€)

Grüße


----------



## Tiktal (23 Januar 2018)

@Edwin: wenn Du mich meinst...haste mich wohl falsch verstanden ;-)
Ein PFC kommt für mich PRIVAT nicht in Frage da zu teuer. Da mir die App so gar nicht gefällt werde ich mir irgendwann mal Codesys 3 auf dem Raspy zulegen um eine schickere Visu zu bekommen und um auf die App verzichten zu können.

@Mavor:  meinst du mit "über das Display hinaus" den etwas bläulich abgesetzten Bereich beim Zeichnen in Codesys?

Gruß

Onno


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Januar 2018)

Hallo Orno,
ich meinte 'charley' mit PFC ...
Grüße


----------



## Mavorkit (23 Januar 2018)

Tiktal schrieb:


> @Mavor:  meinst du mit "über das Display hinaus" den etwas bläulich abgesetzten Bereich beim Zeichnen in Codesys?



Hi Onno,

in den Zielsystemeinstellungen kannst du ja die größe des Visualisierungsbereiches in Pixel angeben. Wenn du auch nur einen Pixel über diesen Bereich hinaus gehst, fängt die Anzeige in der App das spinnen an. Das war zumindest bei mir ein Problem.

Der Scheduler wird bei mir auch ordnungsgemäß angezeigt und ich kann alle Elemente bedienen. Was halt an der App richtig gut ist, es wir die Zoom Funktion vom Handy grundsätzlich unterstützt.

@Edwin: weil du die Lizenz für den PFC mit 100€ bezeichnest, gibt es da eine Lizenz von 3S selbst? weil mit 100€ kommst bei e!Cockpit nicht wirklich weit... Interessiert mich einfach 

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## Tiktal (23 Januar 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis, das werde ich mal testen.
Das Teile des Schedulers "fehlen" kommt auch nicht immer vor. Wenn es allerdings passiert muss ich die APP händisch neu starten, wie Du auch bereits beschrieben hast.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2018)

Mavorkit schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Edwin: weil du die Lizenz für den PFC mit 100€ bezeichnest, gibt es da eine Lizenz von 3S selbst? weil mit 100€ kommst bei e!Cockpit nicht wirklich weit... Interessiert mich einfach
> 
> ...



Guckst Du: 

https://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-pfc100-sl.html


----------



## Mavorkit (23 Januar 2018)

Ah cool, hat nicht gewusst. Man lernt doch nie aus. Danke mm

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MSommer (23 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Frage zu den genannten Entwicklungsebenen:
Was ist eigentlich der wesentliche Unterschied  zwischen der e!COCKPIT oder CODESYS V3 Software? Mit beiden kann ich doch die Programmierung in FUP inkl. I/O-Funktionstests durchführen.
Danke im Voraus
Michael


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 Oktober 2018)

Naja,
e!Cockpit ist ein von WAGO angepasstes Derivat von Codesys V3, so wie TwinCAT V3 von Beckhoff. Um e!Cockpit nutzen zu können muss auf der WAGO Steuerung die Firmware von WAGO laufen, für Codesys die von 3S. Die Entwicklungsumgebungen der einzelnen Hersteller unterscheiden sich mehr (z.B. bei Beckhoff) oder minder (z.b. bei WAGO) vom original Codesys von 3S, außerdem stehen (meist) spezialisierte Bibliotheken zur Verfügung.


----------

